# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: Peter Molyneux



## System (7. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,666257


----------



## noogood (7. November 2008)

Ich tippe immernoch mit nur einem Finger


----------



## Vidder (7. November 2008)

"Der da oben kanns nicht halb so gut wie ich."


----------



## Liar (7. November 2008)

Vidder hat gewonnen.


----------



## petewolf (7. November 2008)

"Es gibt nur einen Gott: BELAFARINROD!"


----------



## BlackDead (7. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Bitte ein Bit"


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2008)

"das ist eine sprechblase!"


----------



## mjp (7. November 2008)

"... Ja, all diese Features sollen im Spiel enthalten sein.
Ich sage das, weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen habe!"

"Auf zum Atem!"


----------



## Lauei123 (7. November 2008)

"Also Merke: Der ehrliche Pusher wird von Bullen umzingelt, doch beim klugen Panscher stets die Kasse klingelt"


----------



## gumpl1986 (7. November 2008)

"FGSFDS"


----------



## UniqueSparky (7. November 2008)

Yes, we can!


----------



## Newsmaker (7. November 2008)

Here`s my key 
philosophy
a freak like me
just needs infinity


----------



## Grossinquisitor (7. November 2008)

"Hier! ICH! Ich weiß was: wir machen ein Game, bei dem man Gott spielen darf!!"


----------



## sahel35 (7. November 2008)

"Lol"


----------



## Sphinx7 (7. November 2008)

Ich bin die Tochter eines Microsoft- Programmierers


----------



## razielooo (7. November 2008)

"Be cool, but don't freeze!"


----------



## WulfX (7. November 2008)

"Ey ich glaube.... ich... ey... äh..."


----------



## lorchi (7. November 2008)

aber Vorsicht!! Is Coolman.


----------



## KingofPC (7. November 2008)

"Ähmm... Darf ich die Toilette benutzen?"


----------



## PForsberg (7. November 2008)

Mein meinem Finger kann ich eine Sprechblase in der Luft schweben lassen!


----------



## hawkytonk (7. November 2008)

"Can I say something? - Thank god, I m a very ambitious (and fabl(e)itious) pet.^^"


----------



## HanFred (7. November 2008)

"Ich werde diese Tabakwaren nicht kaufen, sie ist zerkratzt."


----------



## gunman001 (7. November 2008)

Nach Hause telefonieren...


----------



## der-jo (7. November 2008)

ganz simpel, und an den Augen zu erkennen:

"guter Stoff"


----------



## B1shop (7. November 2008)

"Nochmal einen kleinen Tipp am Rande.... Computerspiele aus dem Internet downloaden ist illegal und kann teurer werden als man sich es legal kauft!


----------



## DeadBody666 (7. November 2008)

"Ähm... äh.... ein Spiel hätte ich noch!!"


----------



## hauih (7. November 2008)

Wusste gar nicht das Viagra auch steife Finger macht.


----------



## cleverar (7. November 2008)

Einen Wodka Martini - Geschüttelt, nicht gerührt!


----------



## einkaufswagen (7. November 2008)

"SO, habe ich das NIE angekündigt"


----------



## oceano (7. November 2008)

Oh, Peter Molyneux diesmal. Na das ist doch einfach:

_"Ich bin Molyneux dein Gott, der dich revolutionär aus dem üblichen Einheitsbrei der Spielelandschaft führen wird
Du sollst keine anderen Entwickler neben mir haben.
Du darfst dir aber ruhig ein Bildnis von mir machen. ZB ein Poster und es über dein Bett hängen. Ich selbst habe ungefähr 200 Stück davon in meiner eigenen Behausung. Und natürlich sehr viele Spiegel.   
Gedenke meines Geburtstages! Halte ihn heilig.
Sechs Tage darfst du spielen. Der siebte Tag ist ein Ruhetag, dem Molyneux, deinem Gott, geweiht. An diesem musst du mir huldigen.
Du sollst meinen Vater und meine Mutter ehren, denn dank ihnen habe ich das Licht der Welt erblickt.
Du darfst in meinen Spielen morden, stehlen, Ehe brechen und falsches Zeugnis gegen deinen Nächsten geben. Aber lebe mit den Konsequenzen. Ja, es wird all diese Features geben. Ehrlich. Grosses Molyneux-Ehrenwort!"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielooo (7. November 2008)

"Spar dir deine klugen Bemerkungen! Du hältst dich wohl für ganz schlau! Aber ich bin DUMM!" xD


----------



## unclesam (7. November 2008)

"Ich bin die Currywurst! Er ist die Pommes."


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (7. November 2008)

Damals bei Black&White benutzten wir das revolutionäre motion capturing verfahren für den mausfingerzeiger!
Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen der B&W- Hand und meiner göttlichrevolutionären Hand


----------



## Oeggbert (7. November 2008)

"... und das hier ist mein Zeigefinger! - Da staunste was?"


----------



## Paddock84 (7. November 2008)

Ein frisch zapftes Paulaner Weißbier für mi und meine Freunde.


----------



## GothicJo3 (7. November 2008)

Ich weiß nich ob du schon mal gekämpft hast, aber ich mach dat eigentlch ganz gerne. 
Mit den Fäusten, weiste? Und, ähh, auch noch mitm Finger!


----------



## gamerschwein (7. November 2008)

HanFred am 07.11.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich werde diese Tabakwaren nicht kaufen, sie ist zerkratzt."


Den versteh ich nicht   



> Konfuzius sagt:
> Schweigen ist Silber , Reden ist Gold!


----------



## Ztyla (7. November 2008)

"Der Jobanwärter für den Leaddesigner von FIFA 10? Das bin ich!"


----------



## Darhun (7. November 2008)

Ok - Ich schiele - Ja und? mit dem rechten Auge mustere ich Dich - mit dem linken meinen Finger - Mach das erstmal nach Du Noob


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

Diesen meinen Finger hatte ich bis zum Anschlag im Hintern,glaubt es oder nich....


----------



## Erich-Zann (7. November 2008)

Nukular, das Wort heisst Nukular...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. November 2008)

Erich-Zann am 07.11.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nukular, das Wort heisst Nukular...


  

SSA


----------



## geleckt (7. November 2008)

"erst00rr111!!einself"


----------



## muellerbow (7. November 2008)

"Den Finger genau so halten - dann rein in die Nase und drehen!
Ja, so kann ich Ihnen meinen Job wohl am besten beschreiben."


----------



## SirWinston (7. November 2008)

DAS ist nicht lustig!


----------



## Fire00 (7. November 2008)

"Passen sie auf was sie sagen... über ihnen hängt ein Klavier!"


----------



## spekedaja (7. November 2008)

In unserem nächsten Spiel wird es möglich sein 700000000 mio. verschiedende planeten zu bereisen


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (7. November 2008)

Ist der Finger oben, wird man dich loben.


----------



## GTStar (7. November 2008)

Nix Eiffelturm. Es wäre die Freiheitsstatue gewesen. Wer wirft als nächster seinen Schatten?


oder



Jawoll, revolutionär. Und wir nennen es SPORE!


----------



## Waldelefant (7. November 2008)

Okay, Einen noch aber dann is Schluß!  hicks


----------



## melcu (7. November 2008)

Black & White III wird alle versprochenen Features von Black & White I enthalten.


----------



## hannes3120 (7. November 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## OrderOfDarkness (7. November 2008)

Erich-Zann am 07.11.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nukular, das Wort heisst Nukular...


epic win xD
bin wirklich dafür das du gewinnst 


mein Vorschlag:
...wissen Sie, es ist garnicht so einfach Ich zu sein.


----------



## DonBarcal (7. November 2008)

"Und ich sage euch: Es wird doch ein Dungeon Keeper 3 geben! Nur nennen wir es Dungeon Keeper 1,5."


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

EIN Ring sie zu knechten.....


----------



## Mothman (7. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## margoyle (7. November 2008)

Einen hab ich noch...


----------



## rimo11 (7. November 2008)

''2 Bratwurst bitte!''


----------



## NuclearDeath (7. November 2008)

"Man buchstabiert meinen Namen M-o-l-y-n-e-u-x! wie man es ausspricht weis ich leider selbst nicht! Nenne 
sie mich einfach Moly, M-o-l-y!"

oder

"Ich wette, dass ich diesen Finger länger in die höhe halte kann als sie"

oder
"Sehn sie sich das an! Das nenne ich mal einen Finger! Wo der schon überall war, wollen sie gar nicht 
wissen!"

oder
"Ich werde dir mal demonstrieren wie ich mir mit diesem Finger in der Nase bohre, das wird revolutionär und 
könnte zu einem neuen Trend führen!"

oder
"Immer wenn ich mir  mit diesem Finger in der Nase bohre fällt mir ein neues Spiel ein! Probierns sies doch 
mal aus"

oder
""Wo bleibt der Junge mit meinem Cafe Latte?"
oder
"Pi ist genau 3!"


----------



## nos1801 (7. November 2008)

"Alle mit 'nem doofen 6. Chromosom heben jetzt bitte mal die Hand"


----------



## margoyle (7. November 2008)

"Einmal Ambrosia, bitte ! ...hmmm sind diese Goldrandkissen nicht göttlich? Hab ich selbst erschaffen ....
naja, wie dem auch sei: Willkommen! ICH bin der Architekt!"


----------



## DisTi (7. November 2008)

ICH !!! Bin der einzig wahre Märchen Onkel


----------



## L33t (7. November 2008)

"Schnell Schnell, zieht an meinem Finger"


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2008)

"... und so sieht das neue Sprechblasen-Feature aus, welches wir in RealLife v2™ verwenden werden."


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (7. November 2008)

"Bitte ein Bit"


----------



## razielooo (7. November 2008)

sorry kurze info an Die die Peter Molyneux mit SPORE in verbindung bringen...Peter Molyneux is net der spore erfinder..sondern der Dungeon keeper, populus, und fable erfinder^^

sonst binsch auch dafür das "Nukular, es heißt Nukular..." gewinnt xD


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2008)

gamerschwein am 07.11.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.11.2008 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann unbedingt mal "Monty Python's wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft" ansehen.


----------



## Halmir (7. November 2008)

Seht her ich kann mich mit meinem Finger selbst hypnotisieren!


----------



## Isarrak (7. November 2008)

"Das sind ganz klar meine Worte!"


----------



## Look (7. November 2008)

"Moment! Ich habe nie behauptet, eines meiner Spiele würde den Weltfrieden bringen und Krankheiten heilen können."


----------



## Cornholio04 (7. November 2008)

"Japp, das war meiner! Tschuldigung hatte Gestern ne Bohnensuppe!"


----------



## WhisperingBlades (7. November 2008)

Like my Master Yoda said :
This Game to play you have  !
Happy you may get !


----------



## Anthile (7. November 2008)

Worrel am 07.11.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> "... und so sieht das neue Sprechblasen-Feature aus, welches wir in RealLife v2™ verwenden werden."




Sowas wollte ich ich auch grad schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...!


"...und da sagte ich zu meinem besten Mitarbeiter: Jesus, geh los und mach den Patch drauf!"


----------



## unclesam (7. November 2008)

Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente...


----------



## X3niC (7. November 2008)

"Mit verlaub ich habe eine Frage was ist dieses weiße dingsda neben meinem Kopf?"


----------



## L33t (7. November 2008)

"So viel wie da über meinem Finger steht geht mir jeden Tag durch den Kopf"


----------



## Moleny (7. November 2008)

P.M. nach Hause telefonieren.


----------



## Eiche (7. November 2008)

Kann ich einen GameBoy mit Tetris bekommen, wenn ich hier nur rumsitze.


----------



## gxxl (7. November 2008)

"Nukular. Das Wort heißt: nukular."


----------



## FXK (7. November 2008)

Aufgemerkt!


----------



## killer36 (7. November 2008)

''Ich werde die KI revolutionieren''(irgendwann)


----------



## lenymo (7. November 2008)

Wohin mit dir kleiner Freund? Taschentuch, Sofapolster oder doch in den Mund ..?


----------



## Ztyla (7. November 2008)

"Der VHS-Kurs für Gamedesign? Einen Stock höher!"


----------



## Lillybeth (7. November 2008)

Ah, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein!

Mein Spiel hieß Black & White und nicht Jeckyll & Hyde.


----------



## deinHeimvater (7. November 2008)

Aber wir haben es versucht..


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (7. November 2008)

bitte ein bit!  xD


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

D2AN-Tidus am 07.11.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte ein bit!  xD




kann es sein das das jetzt schon der dritte war??


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2008)

"Mein Name beginnt zwar mit M und ich hab ein paar Macken, aber ich bin nicht Monks Bruder!"


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. November 2008)

"Und am ersten Tag, da schuf ich..."

oder

"Der da oben brauchte sieben Tage... ich nur einen!"


----------



## LVDS1984 (7. November 2008)

"Dies ist eine Sprechblase"


----------



## LVDS1984 (7. November 2008)

"Das ist eine Sprechblase!"


----------



## LordVader2004 (7. November 2008)

boooooring


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (7. November 2008)

Attention....... Pffffffff
Oh man, if got skills!


----------



## gimli3000 (7. November 2008)

Ich frag mich wie sowas hier hin kommt....!


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (7. November 2008)

Oh sorry, hatte mir die Comments net durchgelesen...bei dem bild musste ich einfach sofort an "Bitte ein Bit" denken xD! Naja da nehm ich halt was anderes ähm...."Seht ihr auch die Bunten Kobolde?"


----------



## Athrun (7. November 2008)

Ich habe nicht gewußt, was mich hier erwartet!


----------



## KshlBr (7. November 2008)

ET nach Hause telefonieren


----------



## ElBorbah (7. November 2008)

Ich kämpfe mit den Fausten... und auch mit dem Finger.


----------



## Meai (7. November 2008)

"Hallo, darf ich auch mal was sagen?"


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

DA DA DA ...lass mich rein lass mich raus....


----------



## Der-Baecker (7. November 2008)

Ich bringe meine Spiele nur für XBOX raus, weil ich zu viel Angst vor Geld habe.


----------



## Joker2u (7. November 2008)

"Der da oben ist nichts gegen die Götter aus Black & White"


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

"Hmmm, den sollte ich mal wieder saubermachen."

hi, stawacz ^^


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

"Seht Ihr diesen Finger? Ja? Merkt Ihn Euch gut, denn es ist der Finger der Verderbnis, der Euch unzählige Qualen bereiten wird, *muhahahahaha*"


----------



## harrydeluxe (7. November 2008)

Einmal, schöner, schwarzer, heißer schöner Kaffee, scheiße!


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 07.11.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> "Seht Ihr diesen Finger? Ja? Merkt Ihn Euch gut, denn es ist der Finger der Verderbnis, der Euch unzählige Qualen bereiten wird, *muhahahahaha*"




hey problemhaber..


----------



## Skade (7. November 2008)

Ich kann Ihnen das jetzt einfach so sagen oder in Schwarz und Weiss zukommen lassen...


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

Zu seiner Frau: "Ja Schatz, ich liebe diesen Finger auch."   ich hoff jetzt mal, das geht nicht zu sehr in eine gewisse richtung ^^


----------



## Alpha2k (7. November 2008)

"Ich bin Chuk Norris"


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

Du sollst neben mir keine anderen Götter haben....


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

"Ich bekomm' bei Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung."


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 07.11.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst neben mir keine anderen Götter haben....



Genial!


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

"I'm with stupid."


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

Du sollst nicht stehlen oder gar Raubkopieren....


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

Mutter sagte immer,iss keinen gelben Schnee...


----------



## MrBigX (7. November 2008)

Und im fertigen Spiel sehen Sie da was ich gerade sage.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (7. November 2008)

a) Das da ist eine Sprechblase und ich bin Peter Molyneux.

b) Was ist das, eine Sprechblase? Eine Größe wie ich es bin, verdient Sprachausgabe!


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

"Nachts ist es kälter als draußen, müsst ihr wissen."


----------



## DivinusVictor (7. November 2008)

Lektion 1:
Ablenkung ist alles:
Während alle hierher sehen, spielt meine Rechte mit klein Peter.


----------



## FreePette (7. November 2008)

"Kennen sie den hier?! Das ist der Bruder vom Mittelfinger, den zeig ich Ihnen beim nächsten Mal!"


----------



## lenymo (7. November 2008)

Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer ich weiß was!
Im Keller brennt Licht ... ich habs aber schon ausgemacht.


----------



## fiumpf (7. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick4Big


----------



## cryotek (7. November 2008)

Ein Pils bitte !


----------



## Anthile (7. November 2008)

"Nehmt euch in acht! Ich kann mit meinen Augen Feuerbälle verschießen und aus meinem Hintern kommen Blitzschläge!"



...und wer weiß aus welchem Film das geklaut ist, bekommt ein imaginäres Eis. Vanillegeschmack.


----------



## p1andy (7. November 2008)

Viagra wirkt bei mir irgendwie anders !


----------



## rocked (7. November 2008)

Es gibt keine Bugs, nur Features!


----------



## stawacz79 (7. November 2008)

Konfuzius sagt.....lieber arm dran als Arm ab...


----------



## p1andy (7. November 2008)

Habt ihr das lustige Bild von John Riccitiello der über mir wohnt letzte Woche gesehen ? Die Sprechblase neben ihm war echt komisch , hab tränen gelacht.


----------



## Figkregh (7. November 2008)

"Ähm.. Was wollte ich sagen ?

Achso mein neues Spiel...
es ist...  - jetzt hab ich's wieder - unglaublich, versprochen !"


----------



## RazorX (7. November 2008)

"Wer will das andere Rivella ?"

Analog zu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLlXKNzoVHU


----------



## Knusperbear (7. November 2008)

Molyneux says: "DRM is no good!"


----------



## Bonez (7. November 2008)

"wenn du mich nochmal Capt'n Picard nennst, dann ... klatscht es, aber keinen Beifall" 

alternativ

"so sah das World Trade Center nachdem ersten Flieger aus"


----------



## PassitheRock (7. November 2008)

Ich habe Mehr Inovationen in diesem Finger als andere in ihrer gansen Karriere


----------



## NuclearDeath (7. November 2008)

"Den hab ich mir mal beim tippen gebrochen! war ne dschlimme sache!"


----------



## Dr-Brot (7. November 2008)

Wer diese Sprechblase sehen kann liegt nur 20 IQ Punkte unter mir oder hat gerade Magic-Mushrooms geschluckt.


----------



## NuclearDeath (7. November 2008)

"Auf zum Atem!"


----------



## Mr-ABC (7. November 2008)

Also , ein "Weis zum Schärtz" hät ich noch gehabt ............. leider sagten die was von "gewinn optimierung"


----------



## NuclearDeath (7. November 2008)

"Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht, sind für kleine Kinder nicht!"


----------



## NuclearDeath (7. November 2008)

"Das hier ist mein Finger! Es gibt viele andere, aber dieser ist meiner! Mein Finger ist mein bester Freund! Er 
ist mein Leben!  Ohne mich ist mein Finger nutzlos! Ohne meinen Finger bin auch ich nutzlos!"


----------



## Nixtot (7. November 2008)

Nein Kuh ! Du darfst nicht die Dorfbewohner fressen !!


----------



## Zubunapy (7. November 2008)

I hätt gern a frisch gzappts Paulaner, fü mi un meine freund!


----------



## BitByter (7. November 2008)

ähh... momentn...


----------



## mjp (7. November 2008)

Anthile am 07.11.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> "Nehmt euch in acht! Ich kann mit meinen Augen Feuerbälle verschießen und aus meinem Hintern kommen Blitzschläge!"
> 
> ...und wer weiß aus welchem Film das geklaut ist, bekommt ein imaginäres Eis. Vanillegeschmack.


Braveheart *eishabenwill*


Sprechblase: "Klingt komisch, ist aber so!"


----------



## IXS (7. November 2008)

Was ich wirklich denke kann ich ihnen nicht verdeutlichen, da mein Mittelfinger steif ist.


----------



## MrBigX (7. November 2008)

Anthile am 07.11.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> "Nehmt euch in acht! Ich kann mit meinen Augen Feuerbälle verschießen und aus meinem Hintern kommen Blitzschläge!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...und wer weiß aus welchem Film das geklaut ist, bekommt ein imaginäres Eis. Vanillegeschmack.


FREEEIIIHEEEIIITT!!

Edit. Asche, zu langsam...


----------



## Robben89 (7. November 2008)

ich sags ja immer wieder..wir sind raffiniert, wir nehmen die kohle an von den gamern an und enttäuschen die nebenbei !!


----------



## hawkytonk (7. November 2008)

MrBigX am 07.11.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 07.11.2008 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is ja gut, Mr. 'Brave'


----------



## Problemhaber (7. November 2008)

"Mit dem komm' ich am weitesten in die Nase...mehrfach getestet."


----------



## Martin-124 (7. November 2008)

"Dort oben leuchten die Sterne, und unten leuchten wir. Mein Licht ist aus, ich geh' nach Haus, rabimmel, rabammel, rabum...."


----------



## Problemhaber (8. November 2008)

"This is the ultimate finger of destruction, you know."


----------



## Meaunelt (8. November 2008)

Über den kam John nicht hinaus...


----------



## schmaal (8. November 2008)

"Ehrlich, diese ganzen Remakes alter Ideen haben keine Zukunft!!! Ich gehe da einen neuen Weg. In meinem neuen Projekt geht es um einen Gott, der auf einem magischen fliegenden Teppich durch einen Dungeon schwebt und einen Vergnügungspark aufbauen muss. Durch die Dankesgebete der Besucher kann er weitere Attraktionen freischalten. Ziel ist es, dass übermächtige Kirmes-Syndikat "Schwarz-Weisse-Jongens" aus dem Geschäft zu verdrängen und die absolute Macht zu erringen. DAS ist doch mal was neues, oder?"


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (8. November 2008)

noch ein wort und du schläfst bei den fischen! *dem kameramann zuzwinker*


----------



## MandaloreMick (8. November 2008)

Und so hat mir dann mein Zimmerkollege Bill, die Idee für Windows geklaut. Die Brillenschlange...


----------



## dreisterPsY (8. November 2008)

no, i will not fix your computer!


----------



## Maverick110 (8. November 2008)

Es ist kein Bug es ist ein Feature


----------



## Maverick110 (8. November 2008)

oder 

ihr kennt diese hand ihr wist genau was passieren kann!
denn ich bin Gott


----------



## GameMaster007 (8. November 2008)

Ich poste gleich mal ein paar (hoffentlich erhöht das die Gewinnchancen )

"So macht Spiderman, wenn er einen Faden schiessen will."
-
"In schwarzweiss sehe ich auch nicht besser aus."
-
"Ich mache Ihnen ein Angebot, dass Sie nicht ablehnen können."
-
"In Wahrheit hat sich meine Frau die ganzen Spielideen ausgedacht. Sie spricht im Schlaf."
-
"Alle fragen sich, was aus dem entführten Lindbergh-Baby wurde. Hier bin ich."
-
"Ist es kalt hier oder bin ich das?"
-
"Eigentlich habe ich volles Haar, aber ich rasiere mir Geheimratsecken um intelligenter zu wirken."
-
"Gib AIDS keine Chance."
-
"Einen Wodka-Martini bitte. Geschüttelt, nicht gerührt. Hehe, ich könnte der nächste James Bond werden."
-
"I am a big fat french idiot."


----------



## MandaloreMick (8. November 2008)

Seht ihn euch an. Mit dieser Technik zieht man den größten Poppel aus der Nase.


----------



## musclecar (8. November 2008)

Das ist mein patentierter Popel-Angel-Hacken


----------



## McMutton (8. November 2008)

...also verbrachte ich den größten Teil meiner Lehrzeit da oben mit dem designen der Welt.


----------



## superdupernutzer (8. November 2008)

Yes you Can !!


----------



## Duath (8. November 2008)

Ja, sogar diese unnütze Bewegung wird der Spieler in unserer neusten Lebenssimulation  vollführen können! Das ist eines von vielen geplanten und innovativen Features, die es auch ganz bestimmt ins fertge Spiel schaffen werden!


----------



## furtkamp (8. November 2008)

Goa goa goa mpu, ja?


----------



## AnimalM2404 (8. November 2008)

Sehen Sie, ich achte nur auf meinen Finger und hypnotisiere mich selbst.


----------



## cryfar (8. November 2008)

nein..nein...nein... ,der 5. teil wird ganz sicher besser !


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (8. November 2008)

Hol mir ma' ne Flasche Bier, Flasche Bier, Flasche Bier 
Hol mir ma' ne Flasche Bier, Flasche Bier sonst Streik ich hier. SCHLUCK SCHLUCK SCHLUCK


----------



## Forke666 (8. November 2008)

"Oh verdammt! Da fällt mir ein, morgen ist meine jährliche Vorsorgeuntersuchung..."


----------



## HacKz (8. November 2008)

"Ja, der Chickenburger war hier"


----------



## penitenttangent (8. November 2008)

Diesen Finger habe ich mir beim Nasenbohren schon dreimal gebrochen!!


----------



## PeZi7 (8. November 2008)

Sehen Sie nach oben da klebt eine Küchenscharbe


----------



## Konrad1985 (8. November 2008)

Korrektur: "Wie sie sehen, ergibt dieser Satz keinen Sinn."


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (8. November 2008)

"Kennste den hier? Das ist der Bruder vom Mittelfinger und den zeig ich dir das nächste mal!"


----------



## DiZZY (8. November 2008)

"Das ist eine Sprechblase!"


----------



## DivinusVictor (8. November 2008)

margoyle am 07.11.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen hab ich noch...


genau das wollt ich grad schreiben (hab geguckt ob es schon vorkam...)
aber einen habe ich doch noch :

"Ich weiß nicht ob du schonmal gekämpft hast, aber ich mach das eigentlich ganz gerne... Mit den Fäusten weißte und auch mit dem Finger"

Danke dir Bam Lee =D


----------



## Konrad1985 (8. November 2008)

"Auf der Toilette kommen mir immer noch die meisten Einfälle"

"Das ist eine Idee"

"Seht! Ich habe eine Vision"

oder "Das ist meine Sprechblase"


----------



## Yoda-007 (8. November 2008)

Ach du Scheiße - bin ich eben beim Bohren doch schon im Großhirn gewesen...


----------



## DivinusVictor (8. November 2008)

"Wie meine Urgrossmutter schon immer sagte: Es bringt nichts an ner leeren Titte zu nuckeln."


----------



## saaryonara (8. November 2008)

"Yes, we can!"


----------



## thems (8. November 2008)

Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen!


----------



## Daimon-Port (8. November 2008)

Mein Busch brennt aber höre meine Worte, dies sind die 10 Gebote die ich euch gebe, dem Volk der Spieler.


----------



## huile (8. November 2008)

ich muss mal pinkeln


----------



## DragonBaron (8. November 2008)

Ja ich habe gerade eben ein großes Geschäft gemacht, aber seht her: Mein Finger ist ganz sauber.


----------



## Lauei123 (8. November 2008)

"'ne Currywurst mit Pommes bidde"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (8. November 2008)

"Ik bin ein Berliner"


----------



## Halle-4 (8. November 2008)

"...und mit dieser Handbewegung wird man in Black and White 3 per Videosteuerung seiner Kreatur befehlen können, sich den Finger in die Nase zu stecken."


----------



## LeonderZweite (8. November 2008)

EINE große Ankündigung habe ich noch, danach ist Schluss mit vollmundigen Versprechen...versprochen!


----------



## patsche (8. November 2008)

'aus meinem hirn entspringen nur extravagante idee'n!'


----------



## Shizzla (8. November 2008)

"Was macht DIESE Sprechblase hier ?"


----------



## DJKanne (8. November 2008)

"Schnegge, bringse mar no a kühles bierche"


----------



## Lion2k7 (8. November 2008)

"Machen Sie die Fenster schön sauber..."


----------



## DJSR (8. November 2008)

Mein nächstes Spiel wird ein Verkaufserfolg!!


----------



## ElBorbah (8. November 2008)

Wäre ich ein schlechter Spieledesigner, wäre meine Hand rötlich und hätte lange Krallen.


----------



## dwTazz (8. November 2008)

Lasst mich nur noch EIN Dungeon Keeper Spiel machen BITTE!!!


----------



## mclane71 (8. November 2008)

Es gibt keinen Finger.


----------



## Karlossos (8. November 2008)

Das ist mein grüner Daumen...


----------



## OyOy (8. November 2008)

Und ich sage euch ich hab mit Spore nix zu tun, das war ich nicht ganz ganz sicher


----------



## CryingTroll (8. November 2008)

"Ich gebe 9/10 Punkte für diese Interpretation eines Zeigefingers"


----------



## Hisbollah (8. November 2008)

5 Bier für die Holzfäller bitte.


----------



## thefabian (8. November 2008)

Wieso gucken mich alle auf einmal an?
Ich will nicht abhauen!
Guckt mal ein Ufo!!!


----------



## bravo (8. November 2008)

Falls ihr hier eine Sprechblase seht, bin ich in einem Comic...


----------



## stayc (8. November 2008)

Luke ! Ich bin dein Vater !


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (8. November 2008)

"Herr Burtchen, ziehen Sie mal an meinem Finger!"


----------



## Spieleforschung (9. November 2008)

"Aufgepasst Leute, mein nächstes Spiel wird revolutionär. Wirklich!"


----------



## EarthGrom (9. November 2008)

also seit populus gabs nichts wirklich neues


----------



## NuclearDeath (9. November 2008)

"Ich nehme diesen Preis nicht an!"


----------



## NuclearDeath (9. November 2008)

"ich bin das "un" in dem Wort "nun". wenn du bitte allen erzählen würdest!


----------



## NuclearDeath (9. November 2008)

"Meine Mutter hat immer gesagt, das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen, man weiß nie, was man kriegt.“

"Also meine Mutter hat immer gesagt, Wunder passieren an jedem Tag. Es gibt Leute , die glauben nicht 
daran, aber es ist so."

"Alles was ich mit diesem Finger berühre wird zu Gold. Moment da juckts!"


----------



## Chrisotph (9. November 2008)

Sorry was haben sie gesag ?
Sie arbeiten an der fortsezung von Black&Weit?
Wenn ich sie dann zur Kasser bitten darf ......


----------



## NuclearDeath (9. November 2008)

"Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut."


----------



## Mister_Y (9. November 2008)

"und neben vielen anderen Features werden im nächsten Black and White sämtliche Fähigkeiten von dem da oben beinhalten (Licht anknipsen, Welt erschaffen, Kreaturen erschaffen...) - versprochen!"


----------



## TheMadman (9. November 2008)

Hören sie, ich bin nicht so groß, wie ich vorzeige.


----------



## scarface325 (9. November 2008)

das war so damals hab ich mit den fingern eure Freunde komandiert heute aber geht das mit der maus schneller


----------



## Darkmaster13 (9. November 2008)

"Mir konnst no a Weißbier bringa!"


----------



## Dyson (9. November 2008)

"Wenn ihr wüsstet wo ich mit dem Finger schon überall drin war!"

sorry


----------



## Nosi11 (9. November 2008)

ich möchte diesen teppich nicht kaufen


----------



## NuclearDeath (9. November 2008)

"Ich habe schon sehr viele Mittelchen probiert aber da oben auf meinem Kopf will einfach nichts sprießen. Haben sie vielleicht eine Idee was Helfen könnte?"


----------



## Jan3000 (9. November 2008)

Mit diesen Sprechblasen entscheiden sie ob ich gut oder böse bin. Wenn sie mehr darüber erfahren wollen kaufen sie sich das mein neustes Spiel.


----------



## Gocklerli (9. November 2008)

Damals, wo ich noch Jung war, da waren die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz, das Freibier kostete 2 Mark, und EA kam noch ohne Kopierschutz aus !


----------



## V3N4T0R (9. November 2008)

Ich habn Krampf im Zeigefinger!


----------



## Lauei123 (9. November 2008)

Giovanni, waum  hasse du das gemacht? Ich habe dich aufgenommen wie eine eigene Sohn. Und du belügste mich einfach. Warum Giovanni, warum? Komm, lasse uns machen eine Spaziergang...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (9. November 2008)

"Wir müssen Hütten bauen"

Jaja, das gute alte B&W.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. November 2008)

"ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen."


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. November 2008)

"Einen Martini - geschüttelt, nicht gerühr"


----------



## WarPilot (9. November 2008)

Darf ich auch mal was sagen?


----------



## cryfar (9. November 2008)

seh ich so aus, als ob mich das interessiert ?!


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Blubb."


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"I drank a lava lamp. It wasn't lava." (Aus "Anchorman")


----------



## EpeeNoire (9. November 2008)

"Ein Bier, bitte."


----------



## TrueSoul (9. November 2008)

Das ist mein Daumen *hust*


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"I love ceiling." (Abgewandelt aus "Anchorman")


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. November 2008)

"ich kann meinen Mittelfinger nicht bewegen, also geb ich euch den hier!! Ha, Ha, Ha!"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. November 2008)

"Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Bowlingkugel und einer Blondine?

In eine Bowlingkugel passen nur 3 Finger!"


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Wanna lick my finger? No? Well, I supposed that."


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. November 2008)

Hier ein Witz eus meiner Kindheit!

"Mami, Mami, wann gibt´s wieder Pommes?"

"Nerv mich nicht! Opa hat nur zehn Finger!"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. November 2008)

" Ihr wollt wissen wie man den Bauchnabel einer Frau findet?

Streiche mit dem Finger den Rücken hinunter, wenn es das dritte Mal einrastet - haste ihn!"


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Nope."


----------



## Zubunapy (9. November 2008)

Bl4ckburn am 09.11.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Witz eus meiner Kindheit!
> 
> "Mami, Mami, wann gibt´s wieder Pommes?"
> 
> "Nerv mich nicht! Opa hat nur zehn Finger!"



Hieß das nicht eigentlich:

"Mami, ich mag Opa nicht!" - "Klappe! Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt!"

oder

"Mami, kann ich mit Omi spielen?" - "Nein. Lass die Knochen im Schrank!"


----------



## darksideofforce (9. November 2008)

"Sie wissen ja gar nicht, wie sehr mir der beim Arbeiten hilft!"


----------



## CC-Fliege (9. November 2008)

Boah, wasn fetter Popel....


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"I'm supposed to do this damnit! Don't tell me what I can't do!" (Dabei sollte man sich ihn natürlich nicht schreiend, sondern eher leise und zurückhaltend vorstellen - so wie man ihn halt kennt  )


----------



## Knallbumm (9. November 2008)

Und als er mich nach Black & White 3 gefragt hat, hab ich einfach gesagt: "Gucken Sie mal, das Wurstbrot an der Decke!" Funktioniert jedesmal!


----------



## Dehati (9. November 2008)

"You know...the Ending of Flood was a brilliant idea i had.......and yeah, Cocaine is a hell of a drug!"


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

Den Ring an seinem Finger ansehend...: "Mein Schatz!"


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Just call it, FRIENDO."


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Boooring!"


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Eat my shorts!"


----------



## stawacz79 (9. November 2008)

Möge die Macht mit dir sein


----------



## p1andy (9. November 2008)

Das Klavier über mir das macht mich noch verrückt  , das Klavier über mir ist das was mich bedrückt....


----------



## p1andy (9. November 2008)

Nach Hause Telefonieren ...


----------



## p1andy (9. November 2008)

gleich zersteche ich diese nervige blase....


----------



## neo1311 (9. November 2008)

Hier mein Vorschlag:

Die Spieleentwickler brauchen mehr Gameplayidee. Kuckt mich an die meisten sind Noobs!!!


----------



## neo1311 (9. November 2008)

neo1311 am 09.11.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Die Spieleentwickler brauchen mehr Gameplayideen. Kuckt mich an die meisten sind Noobs!!!


----------



## stawacz79 (9. November 2008)

Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet...


----------



## Shockstar (9. November 2008)

"Man kann ja vieles sagen. Aber an der Finanzkrise bin ich NICHT schuld!"


----------



## JAHruleZ (9. November 2008)

Energie


----------



## ElBorbah (9. November 2008)

Ich vermisse Mister Zylinder...


----------



## Tarsul (9. November 2008)

"Wenn ihr in meinen Spielen Gott spielt, was macht das dann aus mir? 
Genau das: Gottesgott!"


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"In one second a special event is going to be happen. You won't see it, you won't hear it, but you will smell it."


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Ja, das is eigentlich schon ne' ganz coole Angelegenheit, Kämpfen, das macht mir ja schon ziemlich Spaß. Ich weiß nich', ob Du schonmal gekämpft hast, aber ich mach dat' eig' ganz gerne. Mit den Fäusten weißte und auch mitm' Finger." (Bam-Lee, falls das jemand kennt )


----------



## Bereriel (9. November 2008)

Bitte ein Bit.


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"'Nukular'; das Wort heißt 'Nukular'."


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 09.11.2008 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> "'Nukular'; das Wort heißt 'Nukular'."





			
				Erich-Zann am 07.11.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nukular, das Wort heisst Nukular...


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

McDrake am 09.11.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Problemhaber am 09.11.2008 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, hatte ich nicht gesehen, ich les' mir schließlich nicht alle 300 Kommentare durch


----------



## Problemhaber (9. November 2008)

"Das ist Karl. Kennt Ihr Karl noch nicht? Karl ist mein Finger. Cool was?"


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 09.11.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, hatte ich nicht gesehen, ich les' mir schließlich nicht alle 300 Kommentare durch


ich ehrlich gesagt auch ned.
Die ersten Seiten schau ich meist kurz durch und schreib was hin, wenn mir was inden Sinn kommt.
Jenen Satz fand ich halt lustig, darum blieb er mir auch im Gedächtnis 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eRr8cIffiPE


----------



## bsekranker (10. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 09.11.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, hatte ich nicht gesehen, ich les' mir schließlich nicht alle 300 Kommentare durch


Wie auch, du bist ja ständig mit dem Erstellen neuer "lustiger Sprechblasen" beschäftigt.

Das nimmt mittlerweile so überhand dass es nicht nur die Chancengleichheit beeinträchtigt (man muss andere Kommentare erst mal zwischen deinen finden), inzwischen grenzt es schon an Spam. Durch Quantität gewinnt hier niemand, es geht um Qualität. Halte dich bitte deshalb etwas zurück, auch bei noch folgenden Gewinnspielen dieser Art.

Nimm dir einfach ein Beispiel an stawacz79, der sein Pensum zumindest einigermaßen zurückgefahren hat.


----------



## Ueberfluss (10. November 2008)

"Was erlauben Struuunz?"


----------



## OyOy (10. November 2008)

und mit diesem finger bohre ich in der nase


----------



## Flymp (10. November 2008)

Ich kann machen, dass die Luft stinkt!


----------



## bettysven (10. November 2008)

JA da stehn wa richtig so noch schnell ein Fingerzeig und meineLeute sind wieder motiviert oder och nicht........Man wat mach ick nur?


----------



## ElBorbah (10. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 09.11.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ja, das is eigentlich schon ne' ganz coole Angelegenheit, Kämpfen, das macht mir ja schon ziemlich Spaß. Ich weiß nich', ob Du schonmal gekämpft hast, aber ich mach dat' eig' ganz gerne. Mit den Fäusten weißte und auch mitm' Finger." (Bam-Lee, falls das jemand kennt )



jo. die idee hatte ich auch schon... und vor mir hatte die schon ein anderer


----------



## SandmanOL (10. November 2008)

"Äh... ich muss weg!"


----------



## Singler (10. November 2008)

"... und dann sagte ich mir, Peter, sagte ich, vermiete diese Sprechblase als Werbefläche!"


----------



## excitusz (10. November 2008)

Wir werden World of Warcraft mit Fable Chronicles Online vom Thron Stoßen.


----------



## nea (10. November 2008)

"Alles was in dieser Blase steht wird nicht in meinem nächsten Spiel sein!"


----------



## ageibert (10. November 2008)

"Bevor wir loslegen: Ich hoffe, das Bild hinter mir ist fest gemacht..."


----------



## fobbolino (10. November 2008)

Der da oben soll erst mal Populus durchspielen, damit wir sehen ob er überhaupt qualifiziert ist, für seinen Job.


----------



## Andrusza (10. November 2008)

Ich bin Gott !


----------



## ParaSucd (10. November 2008)

An Uwe Boll werd ich meine Spiele NIE verkaufen!


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

mal ne frage,was is eigendlich mit dem anderen gewinnspiel von letzter woche?steht da der sieger schon fest????


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (10. November 2008)

"Verlegt mein Büro nach oben in den 23. Stock. Wie, wir haben keinen 23.? Dann baut einen!"


----------



## joed2212 (10. November 2008)

Das Bild hängt schief.....


----------



## spike00 (10. November 2008)

Er is völlig stoned:

Sagn 'se mal is das Ihr Hund der gerade mit meinem Auto wegfährt?! ^^


----------



## machbetmachallabett (10. November 2008)

"Finger in Po, Mexiko..."


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. November 2008)

Unser nächstes Black & White sollte einen George W. Bush enthalten. Damit alle Kinder erkennen wie wichtig eine gute Bildung ist!


----------



## david16 (10. November 2008)

Einmal 2 halbe Hahn!!!


----------



## nea (10. November 2008)

"This is CNN!"


----------



## NetherWard (10. November 2008)

Er [Gott] spricht zu mir!


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

ausgezeichnet...


----------



## BigPsycho (10. November 2008)

"Ich tue das, weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen habe!"


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Niemand,hatt die absicht eine Mauer zu errichten!!!


----------



## Towerman6789 (10. November 2008)

"Be water my friend !" ^^


----------



## LPSoldier09 (10. November 2008)

"Dieser Finger ist einmalig! Er kann so unglaublich viel und ist dennoch Benutzerfreundlich. Je nach Gemütszustand kann er sich äußerlich verändern und sogar auf andere Personen einfluss nehmen!"


----------



## Matrix23 (10. November 2008)

Damals war der Anspruch an Spiele noch anders: gib dem Spieler eine Hand und die Möglichkeit alle zu schlagen und alle waren glücklich. Da brauchten wir auch kein DRM.


----------



## cleverar (10. November 2008)

Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen!


----------



## Ed3LweisS (10. November 2008)

"Es war einmal..."


----------



## Coffi (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MandaloreMick (10. November 2008)

*rülps*


----------



## rhcurly (10. November 2008)

"Mein Kackaaaa"


----------



## Tommyknocker79 (10. November 2008)

"Wenn noch einer muss, aber dann ist schluss" *HICKS*


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"I'm a teriffic genius you know."


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Mein Gehirn ist 2,3 - Mal so groß wie Deins. Das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen."


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"I used to have a 20 metres high Cow as my pet at home."


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Ich betreibe neuerdings eine Tierschule, für Tiere mit Persönlichkeitsstörung. Wenn ihre Schildkröte bspw. Hütten zerstört oder Dorfbewohner frisst, sind Sie bei mir richtig."


----------



## Pistolpaul (10. November 2008)

Hast du Kacke an der Spitze warst du in der falschen Ritze.


----------



## kitiara (10. November 2008)

"Der da oben ist an allem Schuld."


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Management bedeutet: zehn Leute werden für das bezahlt, was fünf billiger tun könnten, wenn sie nur zu dritt wären und davon zwei krank sind. Da seht Ihr mal, ich hab den vollen Durchblick!"


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Delphine sind doch schwule Haie.....


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Wer früher stirbt ist länger Tot


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Ich bin das Alpha und das Omega."


----------



## DarkScorpi (10. November 2008)

"Als ich den Finger mir anschaute, kam mir die Idee zu Spore"


----------



## PassitheRock (10. November 2008)

ok ok, ICH bin das wiese Männchen in Black und White


----------



## butter-milch (10. November 2008)

Ich denke über ein Remake meines ersten Werkes nach. Es wird "Popolous" heißen und raten Sie mal, was für eine Rolle dieser Finger hier spielen wird!


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Die Prostituierten in Fable 2 waren meine Idee."


----------



## bravo (10. November 2008)

Nicht aus dem Fenster Springen, Oma!


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Vor dem Stuhlgang nach dem Essen Hände waschen nicht vergessen."


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 10.11.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> "Vor dem Stuhlgang nach dem Essen Hände waschen nicht vergessen."


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. November 2008)

"Don't tell me one from the hors!"


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

"Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft! Ganz egal wie irre sie sind!"


----------



## Boemund (10. November 2008)

"Man, wenn mich meine bekackte Ex-Frau fragen würde, ob ich auf ihre bekackte Töle aufpasse solange sie mit ihrem Stecher auf Honolulu ist, würde ich ihr kräftig ins Hirn kacken!"


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> "Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft! Ganz egal wie irre sie sind!"



Wo hastn das her?


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 10.11.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mir fällt nix mehr ein aaarggghhhh


----------



## Freezeman (10. November 2008)

"Erster!    "


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Du sollst keine anderen Spiele neben den Meinen haben!"


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Holleri du dödel di."  (Ich hoffe, Ihr kennt Loriot )


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 10.11.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> "Du sollst keine anderen Spiele neben den Meinen haben!"




hattest du den nich schon


----------



## Freezeman (10. November 2008)

"Wer hat's erfunden...?!"


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

"Simsalabim."


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Problemhaber am 10.11.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope.^^
Vielleicht hatte ihn ja schon jemand anders...könnte allerdings auch sein, dass jemand (vllt sogar ich^^) "du sollst keine anderen götter neben mir haben" geschrieben hat.


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 10.11.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ähh stimmt,,, ich


----------



## BuzzingFreak (10. November 2008)

"Der letzte DRM...Versprochen!


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (10. November 2008)

"Wartet, mir kommt da gerade eine Idee für ein Götterspiel..."

ist jetzt schon mein dritter Vorschlag, tschuldigung fürs schummeln


----------



## Problemhaber (10. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Problemhaber am 10.11.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GorrestFump (10. November 2008)

Merkt euch: Gibst der Kuh das falsche Futter, gibt's Margarine anstatt Butter!


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

Einer geht noch,einer geht rein,....


----------



## ahdiedas (10. November 2008)

"Schau ma an: Eine fliegende Sprechblase. Gute Idee für das das nächste Spore Expansion Pack"


----------



## APinkerton (10. November 2008)

GothicJo3 am 07.11.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nich ob du schon mal gekämpft hast, aber ich mach dat eigentlch ganz gerne.
> Mit den Fäusten, weiste? Und, ähh, auch noch mitm Finger!




Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeste
 

AP


----------



## God-of-Death (11. November 2008)

Da melde ich mich schon seit stunden und keiner nimmt mich drann,das ist nicht Fair!!!


----------



## RedBaron237 (11. November 2008)

Alles was ich wollte, waren Haie mit einem "Laser" auf dem Kopf! Ich finde, jedes Tier hat das Recht auf eine warme Mahlzeit!


----------



## CLRS530 (11. November 2008)

Guck hier bloß nicht hoch, da seilt sich grad mein Imbiss ab.


----------



## bettysven (11. November 2008)

Ein Bier Herr Ober  oder lieber doch zwei!!!!!!!!!!! auf einem bein kann ich ja nicht stehen


----------



## Atropa (11. November 2008)

Fünf Bier für die Leute vom Sägewerk.


----------



## Blockschluck (11. November 2008)

"Nukular, das Wort heißt Nukular."


----------



## S1MpLe (11. November 2008)

"Verdammt, da ist tatsächlich ein Popelus an meinem Finger"

"So oft hat sich "The Movies" verkauft"

"ah... muss dieser verdammte Vulkanische Gruß so verflixt schwierig sein?"


----------



## Zubunapy (11. November 2008)

"Frau Lehrerin, ich muss mal..."

"Fresst Scheiße, Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren!"


----------



## Tellion (11. November 2008)

Interaktive Spiele...Lektion Eins!
Schreib in diese Sprechblase...


----------



## Oi-its-Mitch (11. November 2008)

"Ich habe vorhin schon gesagt: Niemand hat die Absicht Gott zu spielen."


----------



## Chemenu (11. November 2008)

Für volle Größe, Rechte Maustaste und "Grafik anzeigen" auswählen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cya


----------



## gh0 (11. November 2008)

"Dylex... Dyxslex.... Dings... ihr wisst schon... ach verdammt ich kanns eh nicht lesen..."


----------



## Praioz (11. November 2008)

http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=petermolyneuxgedankenblad0.jpg

Wohl einer der idiot.... erm, ich meine innovativsten UI-Ideen überhaupt...  Naja, immerhin bei jedem 5. Mal hats geklappt...


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (11. November 2008)

"Der Zeigefinger soll also nach oben und der Kopf in den Sand, ist das korrekt?"


----------



## patricka (11. November 2008)

""Einen Wodka-Martini. Geschüttelt , nicht gerührt."


----------



## SirUruk (11. November 2008)

Einfach fable- haft, wie genial ich heute wieder bin...


----------



## Bullet-07 (11. November 2008)

"zieh mal an meinem finger"


----------



## PengBazookaJoe (11. November 2008)

Mein Geheimnis??? 
Haste den Finger oben, wird man dich loben!


----------



## melcu (11. November 2008)

Praioz am 11.11.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=petermolyneuxgedankenblad0.jpg
> 
> Wohl einer der idiot.... erm, ich meine innovativsten UI-Ideen überhaupt...  Naja, immerhin bei jedem 5. Mal hats geklappt...



  VOTE! VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!


----------



## Croy (11. November 2008)

"Augen immer schön auf dem Finger lassen. Links...rechts...links..."


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. November 2008)

Da auch Unlustiges und Unpassendes (Ente, Ente) eine Chance auf Erfolg hat, mache ich auch wieder mit. 

Hier sollte ein Bild angezeigt werden, wenn lycos.de mal wieder funktionieren sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X3niC (11. November 2008)

"Hey viele wichtige menschen hatten keine Haare zum Beispiel ähm Homer von Simpson,ähhhm..."


----------



## Tobe-P (11. November 2008)

"Bitte ein Pils"
"I am the one and only!..."


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (11. November 2008)

"Wußtet Ihr, das ICH das Vorbild meiner Göttersimulationen bin?"


----------



## spartan1991 (11. November 2008)

"Herr Ober, da schwimmt eine Fliege in meiner Suppe"


----------



## Odin333 (11. November 2008)

"Dimitri, mach Sitz"


----------



## Dizzmaster (11. November 2008)

Willst du mal an meiner AA Riechen???


----------



## grayalla (11. November 2008)

"Die Götterspeise bekomme ich."


----------



## Janbek (11. November 2008)

"Guckst du hier!"
"Kann mir ma' jemand da was reinschreiben?"
"ooooooooooh!"


----------



## MrBigX (11. November 2008)

spartan1991 am 11.11.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> "Herr Ober, da schwimmt eine Fliege in meiner Suppe"


Herr Fliege, da schwimmt ein Ober in meiner Suppe!


----------



## Lordghost (11. November 2008)

"Auf zum Mittelpunkt der Galaxie!"


----------



## lucdec (11. November 2008)

"Ich prophezeie, dass ich folgendes Genre revolutionieren werde: ... "


----------



## TCPip2k (11. November 2008)

"Das maximale Volumen suboptimaler Agrarproduktivität steht im spirituellen Verhältnis zu der Kapazität ihrer Erzeuger."


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. November 2008)

MrBigX am 11.11.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 11.11.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Herr Suppe, da obert eine Schwimmt in meiner Fliege."


----------



## oslowski (11. November 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 11.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 11.11.2008 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Herr Schwimmt, da suppt eine Fliege in meinem Ober."


----------



## hummel00 (11. November 2008)

"Das ist eine Sprechblase."

...vieleicht aber auch:

"Ist der Finger oben, wird man dich loben - ich bin ein Experte!"


----------



## baummonster (11. November 2008)

oslowski am 11.11.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 11.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr spinnt doch


----------



## gumpl1986 (11. November 2008)

"fgsfds"


----------



## NuclearDeath (11. November 2008)

"Der Wind kommt eindeutig aus Nord-Ost!"(Den nassen Finger in die höh haltent)

oder

"Hier ziehts!"


----------



## NuclearDeath (11. November 2008)

"Und der Herr sprach,...."


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (11. November 2008)

"Ich bin ein Marsupilami!"


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (11. November 2008)

Holladiwaldfee am 11.11.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich bin ein Marsupilami!"


Hier das passende Bild, sofern der Browser es zeigt^^
http://mobius.inria.fr/twiki/pub/Sandbox/Genre/marsu.jpg


----------



## Shandras (12. November 2008)

"Peter nach Hause telefonieren..."
(man stelle sich die Fingerspitze leuchtend vor^^)


----------



## masterseitz (12. November 2008)

Ist der Finger oben, wird man dich loben.


----------



## Vidder (12. November 2008)

grayalla am 11.11.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Götterspeise bekomme ich."


hehe das ist gut.
Mit "Wackelpudding" wärs noch subtiler.


----------



## TheWhyOfFry (12. November 2008)

"...and that's how I saved the world, and I'm the greatest!"


----------



## TrollGeier (13. November 2008)

Einmal Wodka bitte, geschüttelt nicht gerührt.


----------



## bumi (13. November 2008)

"Dort oben im Himmel war nach dem Black & White-Debakel kein Platz mehr für mich..."

"Bei so viel Erfolg schlägt man irgendwann mit dem Kopf da oben an der Decke an. Das Ergebnis sind dann Spiele wie Black & White 2"


----------



## baummonster (13. November 2008)

I R Baboon!


----------



## B1shop (13. November 2008)

"Einen Moment noch bitte! Riechen Sie das? Das war ich! Muhaha"


----------



## ChozenOne (13. November 2008)

Sehen Sie das...? Das ist eine Sprechblase...
Als Gott können Sie frei entscheiden, was Sie
reinschreiben. Das ist ein Feature von
Black&White 3 auf welches wir besonders stolz sind!!!


----------



## furtkamp (13. November 2008)

Hauptschuhleee, Hauptschuhleee, sechs sechs sechs!


----------



## markusmrkl (13. November 2008)

"Ich glaube der Feuerball ging so..."


----------



## Kupetz (13. November 2008)

"Hm, mal sehen in welche Richtung der Wind weht..."


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcikun (13. November 2008)

Mit diesem Finger hat alles angefangen.


----------



## derBatz (13. November 2008)

"...und wenn man die Kreatur jetzt im Schritt kitzelt dann *ssst* "


----------



## Zauni16 (13. November 2008)

Da oben auf der Decke klebt ein Kaugummi und ihr unproduktiven Mitarbeiter  habt nichts besseres zu tun als mich zu filmen.


----------



## Zauni16 (13. November 2008)

Da oben auf der Decke klebt ein Kaugummi und ihr unproduktiven Mitarbeiter  habt nichts besseres zu tun als mich zu filmen.


----------



## Jan3000 (13. November 2008)

Change!


----------



## trippleyyy (13. November 2008)

..was ich jetzt sage, wird sowieso nie realisiert:..


----------



## miow555 (13. November 2008)

This is SPARTA!


----------



## ChozenOne (14. November 2008)

Sie nennen mich größenwahnsinnig, während Richard Garriot da oben um den Orbit kreist !?!


----------



## Ibeger (14. November 2008)

Bitte ein Byte!


----------



## viliri (14. November 2008)

the bill, please!


----------



## DrLoosi (14. November 2008)

Früher! Da war ich so arm, dass ich mir nicht mal das Zehn-Finger-System beim Programmieren leisten konnte...


----------



## Teac11 (14. November 2008)

3 Toupets bitte, eins zum hier anziehen, drei zum mitnehmen!


----------



## lucdec (14. November 2008)

ChozenOne am 14.11.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie nennen mich größenwahnsinnig, während Richard Garriot da oben um den Orbit kreist !?!



In dem Sinne:

Wäre The Movies nicht gefloppt, würde ich jetzt auch da oben fliegen...


----------



## Pvader (15. November 2008)

"Eheweib, dürfte ich auch etwas sagen?"


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (15. November 2008)

Beherzigt dass. was in dieser Sprechblase steht!


----------



## tvharti (15. November 2008)

" ... nach Hause telefonieren ... "


----------

